# East Cape Fury/Caimen



## POfseur (Dec 5, 2016)

Hey guys,

New to the forums here, been lurking for a while but finally decided to make an account.

I have a question for any East Cape owners out there. I have been trying to decide on which model is right for me. I'm deciding between the Caimen and Fury. I fish mainly out of Jacksonville and make frequent trips down to Mosquito Lagoon. 

I was leaning towards the Fury as I have heard it is a drier ride. I am worried how much draft I'll sacrifice for that though. Shallow draft is pretty important for me as I fish the flood tides in the fall so every inch counts. I started looking into the Caimen for this reason. I don't run very much in large bodies of water so that's not an issue for me.

Thanks guys


----------



## Redfish203 (Jul 9, 2016)

I have a Lostmen, Kevin at EC told me Fury drafted half to one inch more be of the slight dead rise. Don't know about Caimen.


----------



## East Cape (Sep 3, 2015)

The build will make the draft if that makes sense for you?
Also don't forget the new EVO x for another choice...
Tough but good choices you have!

Kevin


----------



## Redfish203 (Jul 9, 2016)

Kev, are you saying my tower Lostmen is heavy? Lol


----------



## East Cape (Sep 3, 2015)

Redfish203 said:


> Kev, are you saying my tower Lostmen is heavy? Lol


Lostmen is 0 Dead-rise and the king of skinny


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

Evo X for sure! I fish Charleston, SC which is pretty similar to Jacksonville and for me after I saw it I knew it was what I needed.


----------



## Redfish203 (Jul 9, 2016)

Mine will float a heavy dew.


----------



## Reggiedog (Aug 22, 2016)

How many people are you going to fish with the majority of the time?


----------



## POfseur (Dec 5, 2016)

Thanks for the replies guys. I might have to look into the Lostmen and Evo X a bit more. East Cape makes too many awesome boats!

How do you all feel about the powerpole vs east cape stake out. I love the power pole but I am trying to get as light as posible.


----------



## POfseur (Dec 5, 2016)

Reggiedog said:


> How many people are you going to fish with the majority of the time?


Just me and one other guy most of the time. Maybe 3 on rare occasions.


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

I had a pair of PP blades on my last boat and I'm getting the stakeout built on my Evo X. If you're trying to keep it light and simple the stakeout is the way to go.


----------



## POfseur (Dec 5, 2016)

mtoddsolomon said:


> I had a pair of PP blades on my last boat and I'm getting the stakeout built on my Evo X. If you're trying to keep it light and simple the stakeout is the way to go.


I was set on the PP but now I'm leaning more towards the stake out. I'm trying to get as light as possible.

Been following your Evo X build. That thing looks sweet, can't wait to see the final product!


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

Thank man, the build has been awesome. I build houses so I'm all about the process and honestly it's been a lot of fun picking out everything and getting sized for it, you actually get sized for the skiff.

When it came to accessories I went from wanting a 80 volt pilot and power pole to now where i'm only getting the TM quick release mount and plug and the stakeout. My boat will pole where ever I want to go, be able to get bait so my wife can fish with me, and run to the sandbar. 

Let me know if you have any questions, I'd be happy to help you out with anything.


----------



## Limp Shrimp (Aug 23, 2015)

IMO you should commit to one direction or the other.. evoX, PP and gadgets/comfort,,, or go non-liner super light Caiman with absolutely no gadgets/get skinnier than the fish can go. ... half measures lead to half happiness. ..


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

I agree with that, but for me it was the Fury/Vantage with all the gadgets or the Evo X without. Less than 6" loaded with two guys is all I can ask for


----------



## POfseur (Dec 5, 2016)

Cool, thanks for your help!

I think I'm leaning towards the caiman right now. I do a lot of solo/2 people fishing, and I'll only have 3 on rare occasions. I would love to wet test the caiman, lostman, and the evo x before a make a final decision though.


----------



## Limp Shrimp (Aug 23, 2015)

East Cape is real good about making time to talk boats...


----------



## mcraft173 (Apr 21, 2014)

I live in Jacksonville and fish out of a Glide. If I wanted a bigger boat, I'd be looking at the caimen or the Evo X. Draft for me was really important. We have a lot of ramps that are short rides to productive fishing. 95% of my fishing is back in the creeks at low tide or on the floods. If If I fished creek mouths and the drop off/edges on the ICW I would want a little more boat.


----------



## Redfish203 (Jul 9, 2016)

I like my stakeout system, easy to deploy from the platform and very little weight, nothing to short out.


----------



## GullsGoneWild (Dec 16, 2014)

Non Liner Caimen hands down. As far as I know there have only been two non liner Caimens built. The demo skiff and my skiff. ECC told me the were advertising the Caimen Lite as a 30hp max skiff. I asked about increasing the power to 40HP and got the approval from ECC. The 40HP weights about 50-60 lbs more than the 30Hp from the same mfger. I haven't actually measured the draft but based on observations I would say its sub 6" all day long with out a TM. If you were to opt for no TM and use a 6 gallon portable tank and a 30HP max then I would think you could be closer to 5"-5.5" draft. My top end with a 40HP is right at 31MPH at 5100 RPMs. Im over propped and have a new one on order. Hoping to see a few more MPH with the new prop.


----------



## prinjm6 (May 13, 2015)

I'm in Fernandina and fish a Lostmen, while I do get spray when the wind is blowing it's a stupid skinny skiff. I'll pm you my number and feel free to give me a call to pick my brain and see if we can't get on the water one day. A buddy of mine runs a Fury and I'm sure will be chiming in shortly, he fishes the Lagoon with no problems.



POfseur said:


> Thanks for the replies guys. I might have to look into the Lostmen and Evo X a bit more. East Cape makes too many awesome boats!
> 
> How do you all feel about the powerpole vs east cape stake out. I love the power pole but I am trying to get as light as posible.


----------



## YnR (Feb 16, 2015)

GullsGoneWild said:


> Non Liner Caimen hands down. As far as I know there have only been two non liner Caimens built. The demo skiff and my skiff. ECC told me the were advertising the Caimen Lite as a 30hp max skiff. I asked about increasing the power to 40HP and got the approval from ECC. The 40HP weights about 50-60 lbs more than the 30Hp from the same mfger. I haven't actually measured the draft but based on observations I would say its sub 6" all day long with out a TM. If you were to opt for no TM and use a 6 gallon portable tank and a 30HP max then I would think you could be closer to 5"-5.5" draft. My top end with a 40HP is right at 31MPH at 5100 RPMs. Im over propped and have a new one on order. Hoping to see a few more MPH with the new prop.


There's a few non-liner Caimens around of the older variety before the floor became standard. 

The Caimen is surprisingly dry for it's size but with it's low freeboard you're going to catch the spray in a crosswind. 

It's a fantastic boat if you fish solo or with another that understands fishing on a small boat. It's pretty bad at fishing 3 or with a bull in china shop. I love mine but it's only so big and I need my space.

You really need to wet test these with someone who knows them well before you decide. I can't imagine dropping that kind of money on a boat based on other's opinions and internet hearsay. It's a fun position to be in. Good luck!


----------



## POfseur (Dec 5, 2016)

YnR said:


> There's a few non-liner Caimens around of the older variety before the floor became standard.
> 
> The Caimen is surprisingly dry for it's size but with it's low freeboard you're going to catch the spray in a crosswind.
> 
> ...


Definitely wanna wet test the different models before I decide. I change my mind everyday about the different models so I'm just gonna have to ride in them to make a final decision. It's a fun process haha. I can't wait to get the build started though.


----------



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

I live in Jax. I would go for the Evo X and never look back at another skiff. Actually I might get one for my next boat when I decide to upgrade.


----------



## YnR (Feb 16, 2015)

The Evo X does look nice. I would be looking really hard at one if I were shopping new, and it'd fit in the garage (which it hopefully does not).


----------



## East Cape (Sep 3, 2015)

YnR said:


> The Evo X does look nice. I would be looking really hard at one if I were shopping new, and it'd fit in the garage (which it hopefully does not).


 It fits
Just a smidge shorter than your Caimen


----------



## POfseur (Dec 5, 2016)

I've been hearing a lot of good things about the Evo X. Definitely going to look into it more. I know it's a pretty new model. Hopefully someone out there has one to wet test


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

Give me a couple weeks and I'll have mine ready to roll anytime


----------



## sickz284u (Mar 8, 2012)

I am the friend mentioned above with the fury that fishes the lagoon. I fish the lagoon all the time and the boat gets anywhere I need to go. I fish tournaments so my boat is a little more loaded than most. I run a ulterra 80 I pilot trolling motor, Jack plate, dual power pole blades etc. I will say I'd honestly go power pole micro over a stake out system. The micro will just be much more convenient with minimal weight added. The fury is extremely dry. I only get wet in my boat if it's raining or you have a 20+mph cross wind. That being said, the lostmen is a true sub 6" boat and the new evo x is very impressive. I love the high sides on the evo x and it's pretty quick with a 60hp motor 36-38mph. Either way you choose Kevin and Marc will make sure you get the boat you love and exactly what you want. If you want to try the fury out in the lagoon let me know and I'd be glad to let you check out the boat. My buddy Justin in Fernandina with the lostmen would take you out on his boat as well. Good luck either way man!


----------



## commtrd (Aug 1, 2015)

I can see a Lostmen scooter deck vent tunnel full kevlar layup happening someday. Just had to go with the classic HB Pro I don't know eactly what it is but that boat was just calling out to me. The lines I guess... Just reeks of quality those boats. Ya know it is just great that there are a few boat companies that make boats like these.


----------



## Marshfly (Nov 4, 2012)

I disagree about the stakeout system. I had one on my Caimen and never used it. The stick got in the way when it was up and took up a fishing rod spot when under the gunwale. It was just as easy to keep a short rope tied to the Tibor push pole holder and tie off to the push pole. Now that I have a powerpole on my new skiff and know how convenient it is, I'd put one on the Caimen and move the starting battery to the front hatch to offset the weight.


----------



## E-money (Jul 7, 2016)

I do not know if you've made your decision yet, but check out the Fury that Kev, Marc, Adam, and the gang at ECC built for me just last month. I've got some real, measured by me, numbers in the thread in my signature. Everything that I was told my ECS was accurate and for the fishing that I do, the Fury was the right choice for me. I was struggling between it and the EVO X though for sure. In the end it came down to deck layout and me wanting to sponsons for saving draft when adding weight. Originally I thought hole shot would be better in the Fury too but I hear that EVO X jumps out the hole! Good luck, either way you end up with a great boat!


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

@POfseur I'll have my EvoX at the fishing expo in Charleston this weekend if you have time, you should come up and hang out. Like E said, everything ECC said was spot on with performance and I feel like I got the right boat for me. He's also right about this thing jumping on plane, hang on or it'll get ya.


----------



## POfseur (Dec 5, 2016)

@mtoddsolomon I'd love to, but unfortunately I've got to go into the office on Saturday. Lot of work to get get caught up on after all the holidays. After seeing your Evo X I'm really liking the idea of getting one. That thing is beautiful! I'm super jealous haha


----------



## POfseur (Dec 5, 2016)

E-money said:


> I do not know if you've made your decision yet, but check out the Fury that Kev, Marc, Adam, and the gang at ECC built for me just last month. I've got some real, measured by me, numbers in the thread in my signature. Everything that I was told my ECS was accurate and for the fishing that I do, the Fury was the right choice for me. I was struggling between it and the EVO X though for sure. In the end it came down to deck layout and me wanting to sponsons for saving draft when adding weight. Originally I thought hole shot would be better in the Fury too but I hear that EVO X jumps out the hole! Good luck, either way you end up with a great boat!


I love the tiller on the fury. That boat looks like a fishing machine! After seeing your guys' builds I'm pretty much sold on the Fury or Evo X. I like the versatility of those two skiffs and it still sounds like they get stupid skinny. Works been crazy lately, hopefully I'll have some free time soon to get out and wet test.


----------



## grovesnatcher (Sep 25, 2007)

Check out a micro pole pole. It's only about 12 lbs and you can deploy it anywhere you are on the boat with the fob. It works well on a 18 waterman so it should hold any model your interested in with east cape.


----------



## jonny (May 1, 2007)

mtoddsolomon said:


> @POfseur I'll have my EvoX at the fishing expo in Charleston this weekend if you have time, you should come up and hang out. Like E said, everything ECC said was spot on with performance and I feel like I got the right boat for me. He's also right about this thing jumping on plane, hang on or it'll get ya.


.
Are you gonn be around Saturday or just Friday? I was thinking of stopping by if the weather holds. It's suppose to rain line hell all weekend.


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

jonny said:


> .
> Are you gonn be around Saturday or just Friday? I was thinking of stopping by if the weather holds. It's suppose to rain line hell all weekend.


I'll be there until about 12-12:30 come on by. The boat will be there all weekend


----------

